# Ingenieros de audio en foro electronica



## janer (Mar 20, 2009)

hola a todos, soy nuevo por aqui.
ademas de ing electronico y tecnicos en electronica,    me gustaria saber si existen algun ing de audio con el cual debatir y compartir algunos temas de audio, mezcla, trucos de grabacion, etc.. asi como aclarar algunas dudas. agradesco si existe alguno me lo haga saber.
saludos..


----------



## kadaver (Mar 29, 2009)

hola soy de sevilla españa y desde hace 25 años trabajo en sonido de directo , conciertos espectaculos ect yo tambien me presento a este fora ya que es mi mundo y es de los que se , un abrazo a tod@s


----------



## janer (Mar 29, 2009)

tengo una pregunta hermano espero tu me puedas dar una buena opcion.
trabajo para un casino en mexico en la ciudad de guadalajara jalisco, estoy como ing de audio del lugar.hace un par de dias ignauraron una nueva area donde el escenario que quedo esta bastante descente, el problema es la cabina. los arquitectos que remodelaron el area dejaron la cabina totalmente aislada del escenario, es decir no tengo referencia auditiva ni visual con los artistas, todo es por medio de camaras que instalaron en el escenario.  para monitorearlo desde la cabina de audio. la referencia de audio es cero... lo unico q cuento es con mis auriculares para hacer la mezcla del artista, pero ni idea de como suene en el    p.a .otra seria tener otra persona q este en el escenario y por medio de radio estar en comunicacion.
es una estupidez lo que hicieron los arquitectos pero ya no piensan gastar en remodelar.
que opcion tu tendrias a esta situacion bro...


----------



## ¿Answer? (Mar 29, 2009)

no podrias colocar par o 3 microfonos distribuidos en el auditorio conectados a un mixer que podas escuchar desde la cabina, y colocar algun programa en un pc que te permita mirar la presion acustica, de la sala, y analizador de espectro, que funcione con algun ecualizador.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 29, 2009)

cualquier procesador de la linea dbx DriveRAck hace eso solo


----------



## ¿Answer? (Mar 29, 2009)

se ve como bueno el ecualizador parametrico, como es un casino me imagino que pueden invertir los 500 euros


----------



## janer (Mar 29, 2009)

creo que esta  buenisimo la idea del dbx driver rack
espero me autoricen el gasto.


----------



## janer (Mar 29, 2009)

algun plugin que se le paresca saben donde lo pueda descargar, por aquello que no me autoricen el gasto, ver otra opcion mas economica
alguna idea?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2009)

janer dijo:
			
		

> ...por aquello que no me autoricen el gasto, ver otra opcion mas economica
> alguna idea?



Secuestrá a uno de los arquitectos y pedí 550 euros de rescate...
500 para el DBX, y 50 por las molestias.


Saludos


----------



## janer (Mar 30, 2009)

no seria mala idea ,auque dudo que eso funcione.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 30, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Secuestrá a uno de los arquitectos y pedí 550 euros de rescate...


Asi pidas 10 euros nadie va a pagar el rescate.  Seria como secuestrar a Kristina...


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Asi pidas 10 euros nadie va a pagar el rescate.  Seria como secuestrar a Kristina...



Hay una diferencia notable: Estos estudiaron (quizá poco, por como hicieron el diseño), tienen título _legalmente_ y ejercen. Alguien puede pagar el rescate y hacerlos laburar para recuperar la plata.

Con Kristina eso no pasaría...


----------



## janer (Mar 30, 2009)

qlguien conoce algun plugin similar al dbx driverack el cual se pueda utilizar, creo q esa opcion me parece buenisima a la gran idiotes de estas personas--


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2009)

bueno sino te queda correr el programa TrueRTA (que lo tengo subido en mis archivos del foro)  hacer un barrido en frecuencia de la sala y acomodar la ecualizacion para que sea lo mas plana posible


----------



## janer (Mar 30, 2009)

como lo bajo de tus archivos capitanp


----------



## janer (Mar 30, 2009)

hoho


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2009)

aca lo subi porque se hace muy complicado encontrar los archivos subidos


----------



## Enrique Toro (Abr 8, 2009)

lo primero que tienes que hacer es tratar de ecualizar tu P.A lo mas plano posible luego pones un disco con la musica que vas a mezclar si es un grupo de salsa oye salsa en tu P:A si lo escuchas bien pues el grupo tiene que sonar bien, coloca en tu cabina un buen monitor para que tenga una buena referencia de la sala. ya que no vas a poder estar tu alli


----------

